# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Desconsiderar uma linha na fun??o de acordo com status

## Tbravo

Boa tarde!

Tenho c?digos duplicados que preciso trazer o ?ltimo status.
Eu preciso trazer o status da coluna E para uma nova coluna mas considerando o staus mais recente na coluna B e se a informa??o da coluna D for Envio obrigat?rio de doc. Se for outra informa??o na coluna D deve desconsiderar a data dessa linha para trazer o status mais recente. 
Na coluna F tem a f?rmula que eu fiz mas ela n?o funciona quando precisa desconsiderar a informa??o da coluna D.
Na coluna G escrevi qual deveria ser o resultado desta f?rmula.

----------


## JeteMc

I provided a possible solution to this issue in the following thread: https://www.excelforum.com/non-engli...ml#post5730485

----------

